# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Wo gibts Wind die nchsten Tage?

## greifswald

Moinsen,

es ist zum verzweifeln!

Ich mchte ab Di/Mi fr 10Tage  Richtung Normandie oder Bretagne aufbrechen....

Eigentlich msste es ja Frhlingsstrme geben - aber auf Windguru.cz sowie windfinder.com ist keine Lftchen ersichtlich!

Im Oktober/November hatte ich dort immer Glck mit Wind&Welle, im Frhjahr allerdings noch nie. Und jetzt sieht es auch wieder finster aus. Offensichtlich stimmen die Windstatistiken nicht :-(

Als Alternative hatte ich noch gedacht: Freunde in sterreich besuchen und Ski fahren - aber da gibts mittlerweile auch nur noch Sulzschnee :-(

Habe mir nun mal einen Wellenreiter fr die Windlosen Tage zugelegt - als Anfnger ist man ja mit leichten Bedingungen zufrieden. Aber Laut Windguru wird es auch kaum Wellen in der Bretagne geben!

Gibt es Alternativen ab Dsseldorf mit eigenem VW-Bus?

Die Ecke um Marseille sieht laut Windguru auch nicht stark belftet aus -> oder gibtes dort rtliche Phnomene, die in Windguru keine Bercksichtigung finden?

Vorteil von Marseille:
Ich war noch nie dort
Nachteil:
geringere Wellenwahrscheinlichkeit
ich kann nicht an der Kste entlang fahren
Diebstahl etc. -> bei weitem nicht so entspannt wie die Bretgne

Dnemark liegt auch in einem Windloch (und ist best. erheblich khler)

Meine ursprngliche Planung war, von Dsseldorf aus richtung Oostende und dann die Kpste entlang - mangels WInd kann ich aber auch gleich in die Bretagne durchstarten :-(

Hat jmd einen Tip? Sollte stressfrei sein - der Bus steht schon gepackt in der Garage....

----------


## Unregistriert

habe ab Sa. eine Woche frei will richtung Cherbourg,auch wenn nicht soviel wind gemeldet ist,Sdfrankreich ist wirklch doof,vor allen keine Lust auf klauerei.Gru Didi

----------


## Unregistriert

normalerweise ist gardasee eine gute alternative,
aber selbst da schauts nich so rosig aus.
na da musste dir wohl auch mal ein groes segel einpacken.

viel spass auf jeden fall - besser flaute als arbeiten  :Smile:

----------


## Unregistriert

Hallo,
guck doch mal unter www.magicseaweed.com, dort unter der ERubrik Frankreich und dann z.B. Blanc Sablons checken, dort in der Woche und vor allem zum Wochenende Sahnebedingungen zum Wellenreiten.
Viel Spa und eine gute Zeit im Urlaub, egal wo.

Jrg

----------


## Unregistriert

Bin da auch in der Gegend (Blauer Sprinter aus AC)klopf mal an wenn Du ihn siehst,dann knnen wir ja mal ein Bier zusammen trinken!
gru Dietmar

----------


## greifswald

Mist. Bin immernoch hier. Wede wohl heute Abend gemtlich lostuckern. Ich schwanke stark zwischen Sdfrankreich und Breagne/Normandie.

Mittlerweile ist fr Sdfrankreich auch kein Wind mehr angesagt. In der Bretagne solls die nchsten Tage wrmer werden (17C).

Ich werde wahrscheinlich erst wenn ich im Bus sitzte entscheiden wo es hingeht. Cherbourg (Urville-Naqueville, Siouville) werde ich nur ansteuern, wenn dort Wind ist. War schon ein paar mal dort.  Un letztes Jahr Ende Mrz wg Dauerflaute heimgefahren.
In der Bretagne ist die Chance auf Wellen frn Wellenreitanfnger wahrscheinlich grsser.

Mal schauen, ob ich jmd von euch sehe.


..uahh... danke fr den Wellenberichtlink! Waow! alles klar! Es geht in die Bretagne! Werde in 3-4h los!

Werde mit nem blauen T3 mit Westi-Klappdach und grauer Riesendachbox unterwegs sein.  Evtl. kennt man sich schon aus Maasvlakte, der Normandie oder der Bretagne...

----------


## Unregistriert

Ich war bis gestern in Hyeres fr 10 Tage. Windfinder und ander Wetterdienste lagen mit ihren Vorhersagen immer phnomenal falsch. Da wurde so gut wie nie Wind angezeigt, hat dann aber doch ziemlich gut geblasen.

Tipp: Fos-sur-Mer (westlich von Marseille), das soll einer der windigsten Orte Frankreichs sein. War allerdings selbst noch nie dort.

Philipp

----------

